# Is hunting KOSHER?



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems to me on the surface, that hunting is NOT kosher, as one cannot bleed out the animal properly... your thoughts?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You could hunt hogs with a knife and dogs, but then you have that pork problem to deal with.

I read an old late 1800s book on an African expedition. They had a bunch of Muslim porters, and they want the animal bled out, too. They ran completely out of meat and finally saw an antelope, which the British guy shot. It fell over dead. The Muslims rushed it, slit the throat, and had a discussion about the drips of blood. They finally agreed that they got there in time and bled it properly, and had a great meal.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

All you got to do is soak the steaks in cold water and it will remove the blood from within. The way I figure it, it is almost impossible to completely bleed a live animal out. They will die before all blood is released from within the muscle tissue. I have never in my life yet cook any meat, be it fried or roasted, that didn't have a certain amount of blood ooze up to the top and drip off to the side. In my opinion, making a animal bleed to death is not Kosher either.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to be disrespectful or argumentative...I thought Kosher meant that it was from specific animals (avoiding some animals), and the particular cut of meat from the animal (mostly shoulders and nothing from the back half of the animal) and that a rabbi then had to bless the meat. Probably shows my ignorance on the subject. I guess I never understood why this was a big deal to cultures. To me, meat is meat. It's all good. I don't consider it "sinful" or wrong to eat any of it. Avoiding cuts, to me seems wasteful. Enlighten me, please...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Probably shows my ignorance on the subject. I guess I never understood why this was a big deal to cultures. To me, *meat is meat. It's all good. *I don't consider it "sinful" or wrong to eat any of it. Avoiding cuts, to me seems wasteful. Enlighten me, please...


Aye, "meat is meat" and the bloodier the better! as the saying goes, "I like my steaks lively enough that a good vet could have the steer back on its feet in a minute", and I be the same about mostly any sort of red meat.

"Rites", "Rituals", "Religion", "Rubbish"; it has always seemed to me that religions of any sort were more about controlling the "Great Hairy Unwashed" by keeping them living in fear and/or misery.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Shoot,Shoot,Shoot,eat,eat :nana:

Acts 10:12-15

12Wherein were all manner of fourfooted beasts of the earth, and wild beasts, and creeping things, and fowls of the air. 
13And there came a voice to him, Rise, Peter; kill, and eat. 
14But Peter said, Not so, Lord; for I have never eaten any thing that is common or unclean. 15And the voice spake unto him again the second time, What God hath cleansed, that call not thou common.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I have found that once I shoot a deer, slit it's throat, and hang it upside down....it bleeds out pretty good.

But like Oldcountryboy said you can also soak your meat in cold water. I have been known to do that inside of tubs in the extra fridge in the garage.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

one of the other seargents at my last command was jewish & practiced the dietary restrictions. he was completely fine w/ eating deer meat.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.koshercertification.org.uk/whatdoe.html

_According to the laws of the Torah, to be eaten, a kosher species must be slaughtered by a "Schochet," a ritual slaughterer. Since Jewish Law prohibits causing any pain to animals, the slaughtering has to be effected in such a way that unconsciousness is instantaneous and death occurs almost instantaneously. _

_After the animal is slaughtered, the Kosher Supervisor and his team treiber the carcass by removing certain forbidden fats and veins. After the meat has been treibered, it is soaked in a bath in room temperature water for a half hour. To draw out the blood, the soaked meat is then placed on special salting tables where it is salted with coarse salt on both sides for one hour._

_._


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

but deer and other wild animals listed are considered kosher, so how is this accomplished?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It must be killed by slitting it's throat with the proper knife in one movement. One could trap the animal, restrain it then slit it's throat. Then it i will be kosher as long as the animal's organs are healthy and clean. It then must be butchered according to Jewish law.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

And eating "kosher" vs. "nonkosher" will accomplish...? How does it have any effect of the life of the person who eats it? I don't know nor do I care if the meat I eat is kosher. Just curious as to why someone would care, besides..."my religion tells me to".


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

How can you tell if the animal is Jewish?


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

How do they bleed out and de-vein Kosher Dill Pickles?


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

When I hunted deer, I went for a heart/lung shot with a high velocity bullet. Animal dropped in its tracks and bled out inside.

When I gutted the deer, there was a pool of blood inside the cavity.

The reason I wanted the deer to bleed heavily was not some foolish mysterious rite that only a "holy man" could possibly do. It was to get good tasting venison.

I worked as a meat cutter years ago and can take apart and package any animal I need to.
I also worked as a food safety inspector and I know how to keep meat safe to eat. I don't need religious doctrine to show me the right way.

If I have offended anyone...your problem.

God gave us reason, man gave us religion.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

only some wild animals are kosher.
The cloven hoof, cud chewing still applies to wild animals. For example bears are not kosher but elk are.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

steff bugielski said:


> It must be killed by slitting it's throat with the proper knife in one movement. One could trap the animal, restrain it then slit it's throat. Then it i will be kosher as long as the animal's organs are healthy and clean. It then must be butchered according to Jewish law.





steff bugielski said:


> only some wild animals are kosher.
> The cloven hoof, cud chewing still applies to wild animals. For example bears are not kosher but elk are.


thanks steff ...


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to apologize to all for my post/rant. If someone asks politely how to make a peanut butter sandwich, you don't reply telling them you hate peanut butter, always have, always will.

I am a bit touchy about doctrine trying to tell me how to complicate simple tasks.
There are no "unclean" animals, and I don't much care if the critter is facing Mecca or Minnesota.

Looks like the question was asked and answered, so take my opinions if you wish.

Respectfully, Sully.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

all is well Sully, I did a simple google for kosher hunting and you would be surprised at the content out there, apparently hunting is NOT kosher per quite a few rabbi and is a very heated debate ...


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

hey Steff, if you're still following this thread, do you have any idea where I could find ancient Jewish trapping techniques that were used on wild kosher animals?


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

As with anything, you are probably better off reading the text of the Law, and not the commentaries...

I am not Jewish, I am Christian, however, I find that the commentaries (i.e.- the Rabbi's opinions) tend to feed off each other and propagate error and foolishness... putting words in God's mouth.

The Law simply says that the animal shall not be eaten with the blood still in it.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

No crash test only know what my Jewish friends tell me but I can ask. 
Laws are not created equal. There are Biblical laws and then there are Rabbinical laws.

Orthodox Jewish will follow both very strictly.

The Law simply says that the animal shall not be eaten with the blood still in it. 
Yesterday 06:02 PM

The Law says much more than that. There is nothing simply put in Biblical and Rabbinical law.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

keyhole,
Not to hijack this thread and move is needed but once you shoot an animal why do you slit/cut the throat?


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

doc623 said:


> keyhole,
> Not to hijack this thread and move is needed but once you shoot an animal why do you slit/cut the throat?


 That is something I've wondered about too. The animal that is killed by a shot to the head would shut the "pumper" down almost that instant and blood won't flow out of the muscle tissue.
I have slit throats of animals home slaughtered, but never up in the hills.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

The point of Sliting the throat is to cause as little damage and suffering to the animal as possible- in Kashrut terms. Clubbing, stabbing, stoning, spears, arrows and other primative means of killing do a great deal more damage to the meat when compared to slitting. 

Speaking of Rituals will take you into a whole other realm of reasons, all of which are not useful to filling the freezer. You can easily google clean vs unclean animals and get a list of the animals and fishes on each list and why.

For the most part, Unclean animals are those that are cannabolistic or ones that eat rotting flesh. 

Clean animals are ones that eat fresh kills only or are veggiesaurouses.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

longrider said:


> The point of Sliting the throat is to cause as little damage and suffering to the animal as possible- in Kashrut terms. Clubbing, stabbing, stoning, spears, arrows and other primative means of killing do a great deal more damage to the meat when compared to slitting.
> 
> Speaking of Rituals will take you into a whole other realm of reasons, all of which are not useful to filling the freezer. You can easily google clean vs unclean animals and get a list of the animals and fishes on each list and why.
> 
> ...


This still does not answer the question of why slit the throad of an animl that has been shot and is dead.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

doc623 said:


> This still does not answer the question of why slit the throad of an animl that has been shot and is dead.


 
All blood must be drained from the body. as much as can be drained prior to butchering. No blood can remain to cook, to be Kosher the meat must be cooked till gray- well done. No medium. No blood left to consume. 

the symbology is that only the blood of the Messiah can taken internally. Its all about symbology.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sully said:


> When I hunted deer, I went for a heart/lung shot with a high velocity bullet. Animal dropped in its tracks and bled out inside.
> 
> When I gutted the deer, there was a pool of blood inside the cavity.
> 
> ...



Flavor and spoilage is the reason for kosher preparations.

Can you think of a reason that primitive desert dwellers would want to be particular on their food handling? Can you as a food preparation as a professional (self professed) figure out why they salt the exterior meat? Can you figure out why draining the meat of blood is very important?


Your rant has nothing to do with food preparation it has to do with a lack of respect for other cultures.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Drain the blood from your deer, properly skin, eviscerate, and finally wash the meat well with lots of cold water. Only hang if the temps are less than 37 for the high. Do this once and you will never eat the swill most hunters wives serve.

You don't think marinating in the pleasant mix of urine, bile, and feces present in the field dressed carcase makes a difference? What about the hair and dirt getting mixed with the meat. While dragging the deer over hill and dale. Yeah, and right on the best part the loins? Then hanging it so the sun can warm it into the 50's and really get bacteria going. How's that gonna give it a gamey taste?


Their are reasons for the kosher as well as other proper meat handling rules.


----------



## RatherBeFishing (7 mo ago)

pheasantplucker said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful or argumentative...I thought Kosher meant that it was from specific animals (avoiding some animals), and the particular cut of meat from the animal (mostly shoulders and nothing from the back half of the animal) and that a rabbi then had to bless the meat. Probably shows my ignorance on the subject. I guess I never understood why this was a big deal to cultures. To me, meat is meat. It's all good. I don't consider it "sinful" or wrong to eat any of it. Avoiding cuts, to me seems wasteful. Enlighten me, please...


The answer is two parts. First is what kind of animal: for land animals, it must chew the cud and have split hooves. From those we are not allowed to eat the sciatic nerve (Jacob's fight with an angel [*Genesis 32:33]*), so the rear portion is not Kosher unless this nerve is removed. Usually it is more cost-effective to sell the rear portions as non-kosher meat, nothing is wasted. A rabbi does not bless the meat to make it kosher. Second is about the blood: the neck must be cut with a very sharp blade with no knicks. The death must be as painless as possible. The soul of the animal resides in the blood, and so it must be drained out and buried. After butchering we wash and salt the meat to further remove the blood. The Torah warns against eating blood in *Genesis 9:4*, *Leviticus 7:26* and *Lev. 17:10. *Blood is reserved for the sacrifices. Obviously you can't get all the blood out, but we cook it well and eat as little as possible. Hope that helps anybody who is curious, thank you, and sorry for the late reply.


----------

